# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΕΧΟΥΜΕ CHATROOM?

## mariella

Συγνωμη αγαπες μου για την αγνοια..διαβαζω σε διαφορα post..Εχουμε chat room?..!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ειχαμε!!! δεν εχουμε πια???
δεν ξερω, με πιανεις αδιαβαστη....
καλως σε Μαριελα στην παρεα  :Smile: 
βλεπω οτι μπηκες δυναμικη και ορεξατη και χαιρομαι!
καλη επιτυχια σ αυτα που σκεφτεσαι και καλη χρονια !

----------


## mariella

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυγλυκειαγιαναξεχαστει!! !(τελειο nick!!!)..παιρνω κουραγιο απο 'σας ...βρηκα επιτελους αυτο που μου ελειπε!!..ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ!!..σας νιωθω ηδη πολυ κοντα μου!!..
Τις καλυτερες ευχουλες μου κ σε σενα γλυκεια μου..μεσα απο την καρδουλα μου

----------


## p_k

Καλά θα ήταν πάντως να υπήρχε κι ένα chatroom, για να τα λέγαμε και live!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

λοιπον, το εψαξα μολις...
εχουμε τσατρουμ και λειτουργει!
θα πατε στην αρχικη-αρχικη σελιδα , κι οχι στη σελιδα του φορουμ, δλδ στο
www.eatingdisorders.gr
εκει στα λινκ αριστερα εχει επιλογη για το τσατρουμ υποστηριξης συνδεεσαι και μπαινεις κανονικα..
σε μενα λειτουργησε μια χαρα.,

----------


## katerina23_z

Αντε..να το εγκαινιασουμε!!!

----------


## mariella

Ευχαριστώ 2sweet..

----------


## p_k

Εγώ το εγκαινίασα χθες το βράδυ, μιλώντας με τη 2sweet2b4got10.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Η διεύθυνση για το chatroom είναι
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/support

----------


## BLiSS

καλα εγω το εψαχνα στο φορουμ και οχι απο την αρχικη σελιδα οποτε δεν το εβλεπα.... στραβωμαρα μου!!! 
αντε παιδια να μπαινουμε να τα λεμε  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

σε εμένα το πρόγραμμα του τσατ δεν λειτουργεί κανονικά! 
αργούν να έρθουν όσα γράφω και όσα μου λένε και συχνά πυκνά με πετάει έξω...
τι να κάνω;
επίσης μήπως μπορούμε να το αναβαθμίσουμε κάπως;

----------


## BLiSS

η εκδοση 2.0.4.4 που χρησημοποιειται ειναι η τελευταια αλλα ειναι προ διετιας οποτε λογικο ειναι να εχει αρκετα bugs. 
βεβαια υπαρχει η εκδοση 3 LE που εχει σοβαρες βελτιωσεις αλλα δεν ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## Nefeli-

είδες ο επιστήμων!!!  :Smile:  χχχχ

----------


## Nefeli-

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> σε εμένα το πρόγραμμα του τσατ δεν λειτουργεί κανονικά! 
> αργούν να έρθουν όσα γράφω και όσα μου λένε και συχνά πυκνά με πετάει έξω...
> τι να κάνω;
> επίσης μήπως μπορούμε να το αναβαθμίσουμε κάπως;


υπάρχουν κι άλλα παιδιά με αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------

